# CanaonLite Scanner N676U und Ubuntu



## tim&struppi (19. April 2008)

Hallo an alle.
Besitze seit längeren einen CanonLite Scanner N676U. Mit opensuse 10.3 hat dieser auch wunderbar funktioniert. Scanner einstecken, wurde erkannt, danach konnte ich in yast konfigurieren.
Nun habe ich auf Ubuntu 7.10 gewechselt. Dort macht der Scanner keinen Mucks. Ein lsusb ergibt:

tim@tim-desktop:~$ lsusb
Bus 005 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  
Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  
Bus 004 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  
Bus 002 Device 002: ID 04a9:220d Canon, Inc. CanoScan N670U/N676U/LiDE 20
Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  
Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000 

erkannt wird er also. Habe schon im Netzt gesucht, jedoch keine funktionierende Lösung gefunden. Habt ihr eine Idee, wie ich den Scanner unter Ubuntu zum Leben erwecken kann?
Vielen Dank schonmal im Voraus

Michael


----------

